# WANTED - small cyclocross bike



## Simon Patton (14 May 2013)

WANTED 
Cyclocross bike 48 to 52cm (to suit a 5' 2" to 5' 4" rider. 
Open to make/model 
In pretty good condition. 
Based in Derbyshire but willing to pick up slightly further afield if the right bike comes up at the right price.


----------



## Darcy (15 May 2013)

I have a small Broadman CXTeam for sale. It's a year old, but only riden 3 times. I'm only 5' and the frame is just a little to big. I have since purchased an extra small frame which fits much better so the Boardman hasn't been used. It's in perfect condition, not a mark or scratch on it.

Currently selling at Halfords for £ 949.99 I am looking for £700.

Further info on bike here http://www.boardmanbikes.com/cx/cx_team.html


----------

